# Introduction



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I would just like to intro myself a litle.
I am a small engin kid. first time i ever got my hands n a engin which happend to be my dads old skool 1968 KTM penton *Gag* I riped it apart just to see how it ticked. and yes not to worry i put it back together again and after sitting in my garage since 1975 started up (no carb or starter fluid as aid) on the 4th kick. what a rush to hear somthing that old fire up. As of now i am attending a votec for small engin repair. and in the course of half a year learned prety much every name of any part on an engin, how to take it apart, clean fix repair and put it back together. I have a great teacher whith quite the personality. famous quotes. "This shop better be clean or you won't see the inside of this shop for a week!" he says this evry day. none the less I am prety much one of the top students out of a 15. I am willing to learn anything about small engins and know a great deal about them already. stuff i am intrested in learning is the skils that they dont teach in the book.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i know some skills not taught in the book, hahaha i learnt myself and by racing em, only briggs though minor's on others. gotta bent valve, give me a hammer and i'll have it back so perfect it'll seal better. without taking it out.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

thats the kind of stuff that counts the most. make do with what youv got.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep, when your in a hurry


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

not true i will take the time to use the corect tool. but if i have a shroud that looks like its been beeten with a baseball bat i will take a ball hammer and some punches and straighten it out. Yeah theres special tools for all that metle working stuff but i am not gona get it all just to bang out dents in a shroud.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no i'm talking about if its like a generator and its old and or it was a freebie and its old, i won't take my time to take it apart and fix it. i've had lots of old freebie motors where they had a bent one. well they were about to crap out so i just did what i did and i got a couple years out of it before i would rebuild.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

bugman said:


> i know some skills not taught in the book, hahaha i learnt myself and by racing em, only briggs though minor's on others. gotta bent valve, give me a hammer and i'll have it back so perfect it'll seal better. without taking it out.


Hehe...I can show you how to straighten the crankshaft on a push mower with nothing but a brass hammer...and it will be straight enough that it won't vibrate.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha yeah thats what i tell everybody when they ask me, how you gonna fix that, its bent or it warped etc. give me a hammer. bent blade, give me a cinder brick and a hammer. most of the time it's easy. matter of fact the 12hp engine i have, the valves sealed halfly, so a 3m scotch pad you know the non metal ones, hit it with that and carb cleaner and they seal perfect. people who don't know how to clean a head, gets me kinda steamed every time. and those who don't take care of em. when i get a new rider, 5 years after i get it it will look like new, period.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

here's my two freebies, now they don't look good but they run good, both are covered in crap. the 8 is well the man gave it his special paint job, at last before he moved he left the engine out and it got dusty and water in the carb, did a carb rebuild and she purrs. the 12 is old but hardly no probs yet, need a carb rebuild but i get lazy, just the butterfly's stick. not gummed just stick. and i'm in the process of cleaning that, the man changed the oil regularly but never cared where the oil went. gotta get a new filter as well the 8 has a foam filter, my most loved type of filter . paper's good but hardly able to clean em.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Hears some pics of the 5hp i built mostly BnS with some other parts frome Dec thrown in there.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

you stole my aVATAR!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Iron head said:


> Hears some pics of the 5hp i built mostly BnS with some other parts frome Dec thrown in there.


 hah i've got that same model briggs, slightly older, black all black on a go-cart that well 60 miles an hour is easy, haven't straight piped it but the greatest thing is the muffler on it is extended so long that well a hacksaw and it will be a straight. nice though, mine are well dirty shown in the pics, reason why is people like those don't take care of em. hahah had a 2hp briggs tiller with a straight pipe, now talking a dirt digger, hahahahaha. till i sold it. old white briggs. have a 3.0 white in the works right now, its about 25 years old,now i have to get the blade adapter off and then the old rusted off muffler and then points and a flywheel key and i'm set.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Sounds kickass. bugman you saying that that 5 hp could push 60? damn thats fast. and as for roperdude i am not steeling your avatar i am borrowing it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep pushes 60 on a straight stretch, more if i adjust the gov, love the adj. gov they put on em. but yep 60 at around 3700rpm. tiny racer. nothin fancy though. blows diaprahms every once and a while, maybe once a year.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Iron head said:


> Sounds kickass. bugman you saying that that 5 hp could push 60? damn thats fast. and as for roperdude i am not steeling your avatar i am borrowing it.


go get another one!! hehe u are talking to a 13 year old with a bad temper and the attention span of a rodent with adhd


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

got that right


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bbnissan said:


> Hehe...I can show you how to straighten the crankshaft on a push mower with nothing but a brass hammer...and it will be straight enough that it won't vibrate.


danger danger bro , but does work


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah its dangerous but saves some green. oh and welding a blade adapter to the crank can be the most stupidest thing to do, had one today that had it. only way since it was welded so poorly and so much was to cut it off. never weld em, but some go the cheap route on that.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats the one thing that this engin is missing the gov. i couldent find the parts to it and even if i did i dont think i would have botherd with it. i controle throttle manualy frome switch right to the throttle valve. no gov in between  good n bad thing


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

there ya go roperdude i wouldent steel an avatar frome you. that would be like stealing candy frome a baby. :devil:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah those 5's like that had a rig a ma row of stuff, the model i have has a adjustable gov.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Iron head said:


> there ya go roperdude i wouldent steel an avatar frome you. that would be like stealing candy frome a baby. :devil:


 yeah he can be a pain, my avatar is one hardly anybody uses  i like it to


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

i need to find a gocart or a mini bike for that engin somthing to put it on. you have yours on a Gocart right? which one wold you sugest gocart or minibike.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Check this out this is ma dirt bike  inherited frome my dad. you can go to http://www.pentonusa.org/prodyears/prodyears1.asp for the stats its the 1968 ktm penton.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

notice in the fourth the lawnmower gass filter the (red thing). see this bike has 2 probs because its old one most of the rubber on the bike had to be replaced. all the seals gaskets peddles handlebars had to be replaced with new rubber. that was the first prob. second prob is the gastank being steel and sitting in my garag until 2 years ago. it has some rust in there. now it has some filters built into the gasstank but those filters are a pain to clean out. cause i got to take he gass can off and ohh its just anoying, cause i got to clean the filters at least twice a week till the all the rust comes out. that lawnmower filter  dose the job perfictaly. comes right off n cleans easly. so what do ya think anyone els got any cool bikes. new? vintage?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

go-carts the best way to go if you ask me, you have lots of choices with clutches and chains and belts etc.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

true i think i would go with a go cart to i dont have a gocart and i already for a dirtbike that gose around 60.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah a used go-cart is cheap, my friend picked up one with a bent steering arm, simple hammer fix and well a running 2hp tecumseh on it with a carb prob, he replaced the engine with a 5.0 briggs but all that for 25 bucks. you just gotta look, bought my 18hp briggs with cast iron sleeve rider for 300 bucks, well only the engine was good so i got double almost for it a while ago


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Ima post ma bike on the main page n see if anyone els has any like it. i am curious.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

they should looks pretty nice for its age. atleast you keep it clean, pisses me off when they ain't


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

i havent done any serious riding or mud riding, I rarly use it for that stuff. I dont want to be risking a vintage bike like that. The worst that bikes seen with me on it is i went through a rock wall.  yep. through it. dont ask how i managed that one. The only thing that was damaged on the whole bike was the break pedle was bent up a litle bit. one of the newer plastic bikes would have gotten mangled. but not this bike its solid steel.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

hey bug you got an Aim?


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Changing the subject... Ya know what kind of engins realllly suck to work on. even though theres a fine line between small engins n others i think outboards are small engins. The worst of them alll!!!!1 is salt water outboards... old ones. every bolt is frozen and ya gota heat it up and work it out... takes like 20 mins per bolts multily that by like 30 bolts. you got yourself a good das of work and more. comments?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, never worked on one but my friend has and old motorcycles. bolts galore would be frozen, and the ones made out of alluminum, forget it. no no aim.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Whats your yahoo? i got trillian so i use em all i just use aim the most.

oh god outboards are a [email protected]#%. If somone brings me a salt water outboard i just say no. fresh watter is ok but no salt.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah salt can be the worst, um the symbol right there to the side will give it to you, sometimes i answer and mostly i don't because sometimes i'll be busy.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I think... mine is iron_skillit but i dont realy know how to use yahoo.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey bug what is your standard for the high speed low speed n idle screws? mine is seated than out 3 turns.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i do 2.5 then just to get em started then i tune afterwards, can be another 1/8th or another half turn to go till it goes right. that just gives it the best fuel economy and power, every single one of my mowers are when at low throttle hit high the respong right then


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

i ask this because i am undecided. my dad being an engin guru says he dose it 2.5 or more. while most books ive read say 3. so i generaly do somthing in the middle.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah middle is good, as long as it isn't to much and fills the bowl up and starts the engien to lunging and blowing black smoke. that would be a over fattened one.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

yep ive had that experiance. i think the larg majority of engins are like 3-2.5 but I have had some engins that were like WAYYyyy off like 2-6


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh tell me about it, some people think oh i'll adjust this knobby thing, well lets see after it won't start from choking on fuel they get em checked out.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

For example i just tuned a Homlite 330 chainsaw and the screws were like 7-8 turns  i mean wow thats like way off i think theres crap in the carb but it runs fine now so ime not gona bother


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, some will come like that from factory, some people will do it without thinking about if its right or not.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

weird... if i had a book maby for it i could have checked. but none the less its running and ready to chop. slash. cut. trim etc.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well like i said sometimes they come like that, sometimes on purpose depending on the carb or accidental, because they are mass made.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

onto my next prob lol  this is a moral issue. i got a giant chipper/mulcher/whatever you wana call it i call it a man killer. it just about can eat logs if ya put em in slow. its only a 8hp briggs but the gearing is sweet. now i have a MASSIVE pile of sticks/trees/small animals/all sorts of burnables nothing plastic or toxic though, in my backyard should i Burn it and realy scare the neighbors orrrr should i get that 8 hp going and turn it all to dust either way the neghbors would get pissed though. lol there prob not mine  the 8 also has a straight. :thumbsup: what would Bugman do


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmmm do both. me and my bro in law, oh man shot the wood with a couple riffles, then chipped some and took 3 gallons, milk jugs full of gas and threw it on the fire, can you say biggggggg flame. went over the house about 20 some odd feet.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Niceee fire is good for the health unless your standing in it.  i think i will chip half of it n use the chips as a good starter soak em all in gass that will realy get it going cause its coverd in snow and i need to get it realy hot to get cooking.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

just make sure its not arround anything important and well in most states you need a permit. but well don't get caught and no harm done. keep a fire extinguisher handy if it get outta control


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I live in RI peeps will see it frome all over the state cause its so smalll lol. ile have a litle mushroom cloud going on. mini nuke


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: yeah ri is a spec on the map almost.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

hey hey hey  weee have the highest population density


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i know just, well you can hardly see it, no offense but it is small. at least its a state, when first made they debated on to make it a state or not.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

well its the only state you can drive frome side to another in about an hour making it ezzzz to travle mass n con are like parts though us 3 are like one big state.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah very easy to go through:roll:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

say where you live? over on the other side of the country?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

north carolina, (nc)


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

another thing i noticed that you and me seem to be the ones that post the most. this is ma 100 post and ive only been on for like 2 weeks or less. not many other peeps posting like we do.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

is that over by georga or whashington i forgets


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

woops didn't notice, guess we'll take a break


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

alright ile be on in the morning lol nice talking.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah nice talking, cya, don't blow yourself up though :jest:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

ok hears an idea. do you think i should go salvage a gocart body or build one of my own? ime perfictly capable of both.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

salvage is faster and well you can add to em easy.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

ok so i think i will salvage an engin cut it up and build off it. gota make it look cool.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

now what color should it be... black n red :devil:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh yeah, just got done today painting the noma's hood black, then later i'll do the whole body. some in red, reds my fav color, avatar shows that as well and my nature. pure metal work and music


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

OMG look at this movie i found online O.O ta V12 yes v12 chainsaw.
http://www.compfused.com/directlink/154/


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahahaha v12 chainsaw. oh yeah one good way i saw a tec be put out of its misery, hadi it running full throttle and a full drum ak-47 fired at it, the whole drum now while running, so damn funny.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

lol thats funny stuff and AK


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep a ak-47, russian made auto-matic machine gun thats well very simple, high powered and can shoot armor piercing rounds. got a friend who owns one with a 20 round clip, heavy things they are.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

those russ's are crazy peeps got some crazy weps 2 :dude: i wonder if there into small engins.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

dunno, old roper there, he may be a rodent with adhd and very annoying sometimes but he knows a good amount, he's got idiots who say i know more then you about em and when he asked em what is a piston, they say leave me alone your confusing me :lol: so funny to talk to idiots like that.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

lol yeah. some peeps are just funny like that.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

oyy what dose anyone think about a tractor with a snow blower atached to the front. I would think that they work prety well. being on a tractor n all. but i wouldent know for shour.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh its usuall to see em like that, on jd's and other's that let those attachments on em.


----------

